# STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS ACCUMAX SOLENOID OFFICAL SALE TOPIC



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

*WE ARE BACK WITH THE ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS PLENTY OF STOCK READY TO SHIP. YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN OUR GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FAST SHIPPING ON OUR OTHER TOPICS WE HAVE NOW GROWN A BIT MOVING TO A NEWER FACILTY AND GROWING OUR INVENTORY . 


*

















*SICK OF NOT GETTING AN ANSWER WHEN YOU CALL FOR PARTS?
SICK AND TIRED OF WAITING 5 TO 10 PLUS DAYS FOR YOUR ORDER?
SICK OF BEING TOLD THEY HAVE PARTS IN STOCK WHEN THEY REALLY DO NOT?

YOU HAVE NO WORRIES WITH US YOU CAN.......*
"ALWAYS BET ON BLACK"

*PRICING FOR ACCUMAX SOLENOID ANYWHERE IN THE U.S.A. AND INTERNATIONALLY
1- 30 PCS $9.00 EA
31 - 90 PCS $8.50 EA
91 - XXX PCS $8.00 EA

(PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING AND HANDLING) 

 ANYONE THAT HAS DONE BUSINESS WITH US ALREADY KNOWS WE DO NOT JUST WORK 8 TO 5 WE WORK ROUND THE CLOCK TO SERVICE OUR CUSTOMERS AND NOW AS AN ADDED BONUS IF YOU PLACE YOUR SOLENOID ORDER MONDAY THOUGH FRIDAY BEFORE 10 A.M. EASTERN TIME WE WILL GIVE YOU ...

 SAME... DAY... SHIPPING 

PHONE 1-586-855-3065
CALL OR TEXT
PAYPAL READY 
*


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

another guy got u beat 4 for 33


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

...edit... dont wanna sound like im stepping on toes


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> another guy got u beat 4 for 33


I am on layitlow everyday and I wish that homie luck with his venture


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> ...edit... dont wanna sound like im stepping on toes


do not understand your statement but I wish you luck as well



We also have solenoid connectors available at request.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ACCUMAX makes 3 different kinds of the same solenoid but way different on the inside the ones I use to sell were the cheaper ones that's why they were $5.85 each. Remember you get what you pay for and I will not sell or post something up that I don't have plenty of stock in.I posted pics showing the part number and the volume we have so you know what your buying


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

STRICTLY1 said:


> ACCUMAX makes 3 different kinds of the same solenoid but way different on the inside the ones I use to sell were the cheaper ones that's why they were $5.85 each. Remember you get what you pay for and I will not sell or post something up that I don't have plenty of stock in.I posted pics showing the part number and the volume we have so you know what your buying


sounds about right to me


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

HERES A PIC OF OUR SOLENOID CONNECTORS INSTALLED 









PRICE $2.50 EA


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> another guy got u beat 4 for 33


...........


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you to all our loyal repeat customers and a few new ones for your orders so far we appreciate the business


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

How much for 6 noids and i need 6 connecters? Im n tx 78332. Pm the info


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

what is the shipping to zip code 33063. FL
i need 20


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

andres18954 said:


> what is the shipping to zip code 33063. FL
> i need 20


Pm sent


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

How much for 6 wit 6 conecters shipped to 93434


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

StandiN_3_N805 said:


> How much for 6 wit 6 conecters shipped to 93434


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you to the people that have supported us in the u.s. and beyond. Just took an order from Canada at 11:30 pm here in Detroit still working hard to give you the best service we can ..


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Good deal


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

wannahop said:


> Good deal


Sho nuff.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you to the people that have supported us in the u.s. and beyond. * Just took an order from Canada at 11:30 pm* here in Detroit still working hard to give you the best service we can ..


Bought 2 boxes of 30 and they got shipped right away. Thanks again.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem my friend ill hit you up next time I'm in Toronto


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to need you to bring some by for the swordfish. I'll call you...


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> I'm going to need you to bring some by for the swordfish. I'll call you...


No problem we will make it happen


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for bring me what I needed.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem and thanks for your business


----------



## dg817 (Jul 7, 2012)

How much for 6 solenoids and 6 connectors shipped to port arthur tx. 77642


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks David from Port Arthur,TX for your order.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Jason from Chicago,IL for your order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks ISSAC FROM UTAH FOR YOUR ORDER!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

How much for 4 noids shippeed to 75455


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

micster8 said:


> How much for 4 noids shippeed to 75455


Pm sent


----------



## layinthedirt (Jan 6, 2011)

how much 4 shipped to 29445


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

layinthedirt said:


> how much 4 shipped to 29445


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Woodrow from SC for your order
It will ship ASAP Monday morning


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

paypal info? need 3 asap


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

cwb4eva said:


> paypal info? need 3 asap


Pm sent


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Pm sent


 payment sent good looks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

cwb4eva said:


> payment sent good looks homie:thumbsup:


No problem thanks for your business!


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


STRICTLY1 said:


> No problem thanks for your business!


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

got today fast shipping good deal TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

cwb4eva said:


> got today fast shipping good deal TTT


Cool bro thanks again for the business!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Jose Mares from Chubbuck,ID for your order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Marissa Alaniz from Abilene,TX for your order


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

need 3 sent to 95116 ....send me payapl invoice to [email protected] 

thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

The Mustachio said:


> need 3 sent to 95116 ....send me payapl invoice to [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Request sent


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

8 shipped to 93389...:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> 8 shipped to 93389...:thumbsup:


Pm sent


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

how much for 2 case's shipped to phx. az


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1966rag said:


> how much for 2 case's shipped to phx. az


Pm sent


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

How much for 1 case shipped to Houston TX


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

FineLine said:


> How much for 1 case shipped to Houston TX


Pm sent


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Doing any tax time deals?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Doing any tax time deals?


Yes we will be shortly just working it out the details should have something up soon!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sup B? I see you jus been layin in da cut.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

So what's the tax sale?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> So what's the tax sale?


Still working out the details we should have it posted up by Friday evening


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Still working out the details we should have it posted up by Friday evening


:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

wannabelowrider said:


> Sup B? I see you jus been layin in da cut.


Just doing my own thing lately. I've got a couple things going on but I'm not posting anything until they are finished though. I've got enough unfinished topics...lol.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Finished or not, ur topics are always very interesting


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I just need to add a couple more to the finished topics.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

SALE?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> SALE?


Here is a link to our tax time sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/357186-official-accumax-solenoid-tax-time-sale.html


----------



## Mijango (Dec 2, 2013)

*Solenoids*



STRICTLY1 said:


> HERES A PIC OF OUR SOLENOID CONNECTORS INSTALLED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey whats up just wondering what is your website address if you could email it to me... I have a 68 caprice with 2 pump setup... Could use some solenoids... You have fair prices


----------



## Mijango (Dec 2, 2013)

My email is [email protected]... I thing your 1025 solenoids are like $9.00


----------



## ellemaj28 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm looking for 6 solenoids. email to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## rsalter1 (Sep 8, 2011)

WERE STILL ON THE WEST COAST / CENTRAL CALIFORNIA AND STILL OFFER 10A-F1025 ACCUMAX 30 OR MORE AT 8.50 PLUS FREIGHT
NICKS AUTO ELECTRIC 209-678-1101


----------

